# D-loop length



## Broken nock

I use a short loop, and have not had any issues with it, but some might depending on thier form.


----------



## b0w_bender

I think it's probably most important that you are hitting the correct draw length but having said that I try to keep mine around 3/4"


----------



## fastarrows

*ttt*

4 + 1/4 in then i install it. 
it is that it is don't make it some thing its not !


----------



## Scott.Barrett

fastarrows said:


> 4 + 1/4 in then i install it.
> it is that it is don't make it some thing its not !



Same as Jake....


----------



## fastarrows

*thats right*

Don't fix whats not broken /do change what worken Q: fastarrows.


----------



## field14

I"ve always been one to shoot with my knuckle very close to the bow string to help control my anchor. I have an exceedingly difficult time with anchoring to the side of my face; in fact, if I do that, I quickly lose control of my aiming, steadiness and anchor.
I've worked for months to try to have the "std" 4 1/4" d-loop length, and FOR ME....it has been a near total disaster. I can't seem to get over the loss of string and anchor position control with a longer d-loop.

Thus, I'm now going to have to return to a very, very short d-loop and leave well enough alone. SIDE anchoring, side of nose....doesn't work for me; simply too many years of not anchoring in that fashion...and forget a higher anchor point as well...FOR ME....just doesn't go.

Work with what is comfortable for YOU and gives you the consistency, forgiveness, and most of all confidence in what you are doing. 

Back to the super short d-loop for me and get back to the "old" solid and totally repeatable anchor I had in the past....enough of this longer d-loop crap for me.

What bothers me to no end, however is that I know it is ME....too many others are having so much success with the longer d-loops.

field14


----------



## JC07Rhino

fastarrows said:


> 4 + 1/4 in then i install it.
> it is that it is don't make it some thing its not !


why do pro shops only sell them in 6 inch lengths lol


----------



## BigBore56

I cut mine at 5", flare the ends, and burn. Total finished length is 4 3/4". It seems to work perfectly with my Carter Chocolate Lite, as it twists the loop 90degrees when I anchor to the side of my face.

Sometimes we overthink things, but something as simple as a D-loop is not what I want to worry about when I am at full draw.


----------



## shooter74

*release head*

you need to no how how your release head is . then go from there...


----------



## deerhunter21n

I make mine just long enough that there is no contact between the nock and my release. I dont think if is is any longer would make that much of a difference. What ever works, stick with it.


----------



## fletchunter

Supposedly, the longer it is, the more forgiving it is. Especially if you shoot a release with no hinge and you are turning the loop. Too short of a loop can cause torque on the string if you are turning the loop. I've got mine as short as possible because I can't get the draw length on my bow any shorter. So its more comfortable to me.


----------



## skycomag

i set mine just long enough to clear the nocks with a release.


----------



## The Swami

After being tied in, my D-Loop is .5 inch from the string to the inside apex of the loop.


----------



## srcarlso

*Dl*

I have been taught that you get your bow at the proper DL (nock point reference on your face) then you set your D-Loop length to get your draw arm in the proper position. Some guys need a short loop, some longer. Mine is around 5/8".

DL configuration and anchor point are two different setup steps.


----------

